# MSBS 5,56 - new Polish assault rifle prototype



## jasion (Aug 10, 2010)

I've read article about new rifle development project called MSBS (Modułowy System Broni Strzeleckiej- Modular Firearms System) 5,56 mm and it seems to be quite interesting as first modern non AK-based assault rifle designed in Poland.

Prototype is gas operated with short-stroke piston and rotating bolt. Weapon uses standard M-16 family magazines. All switches, charging handle, and shell ejector are ambidextrous. There are two variants under development- bullpup and classic layout. Rifle is designed to be used with GPBO-40 grenade launcher. 

1 gen:
Classic layout variant:





Top: older prototype with M4 buttstock and right-side only shell ejector
Bottom: current version

Total length: 98 cm
Empty weight: 3,7 kg

Bullpup variant:




Total length: 72 cm
Empty weight: 3,3 kg

It looks like a M4, Sig 556, and that new beretta had an inbred child:)


----------



## jasion (Aug 10, 2010)

Info and pic from REMOV:
The research & development programme called MSBS-5,56 (Modulowy System Broni Strzeleckiej kalibru 5,56 mm - Modular Firearms System of 5.56 mm calibre) will be finished in the December 2010. In the meantime the Polish MoD will have to decide which design is better suitable to the Army - classic one or bullpup. Next step for the future manufacturer (Fabryka Broni Lucznik-Radom) is to create the whole assault rifle family based on the standard model - carbine, light automatic/sniper rifle. It will takes, with all factory and military tests, about three years (2011-2013). So, if the MoD will be interested in the new, modular assault rifle family, the new firearm can be introduced to the Polish Army around 2015-2016.

Few movies:








The preprototype of the MSBS-5,56 bullpup design standard assault rifle in action


----------



## jasion (Aug 10, 2010)

Her is few mor info and photos from 3 august 2010:
New 2nd generations mock-ups of the MSBS-5,56 classic/bullpup design small arms system, based on common upper receiver. Quick barrel change option. 








MSBS-5,56 bullpup design assault rifle with 406-mm barrel. A - two-position gas regulator (normal/silencer), B - cocking handle (ambidextrous, non-reciprocating), C - magazine release button (ambidextrous), D - three position fire selector (ambidextrous), E - barrel locking screw (turnbuckle), F - additional magazine release button (left side), F - bolt catch release latch




MSBS-5,56 classic design carbine with 255-mm barrel.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 10, 2010)

The Gen. 2 bull-pup one looks alot like a Tavor, and the other Gen. 2 one looks like a Masada.

Anyone else see a resemblance?


----------

